# Castles & Fortresses



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tower of London



























































































Guia Hill, Macau


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Some german ones

Schloss Neuschwanstein


Burg Hohenzollern


Burg Eltz


Burg Stolzenfels


Schloss Hohenschwangau


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Edinburgh Castle
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385706


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*ISTANBUL*

*Rumeli Fortress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179834


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

The German ones are unbeatable at this kind of structures! 

So LOTR-esque... :scouserd:


----------



## johnz88 (Feb 19, 2005)

Malbork Castle in Poland


----------



## Ulster (Dec 29, 2005)

Dunluce Castle, County Antrim, Northern Ireland






























Dunluce Castle is mentioned in the fourteenth century as one of the properties of de Burgo or de Burgh in the Earldom of Ulster, it is believed to have been built by Richard de Burgh or one of his chief followers in the thirteenth century.

In 1639, while the second Earl and his Countess were here, part of the castle including the kitchens fell into the sea; seven cooks went with the kitchens but an itinerant cobbler was said to have survived in a corner of the vanished room. The 1641 rebellion saw the castle sieiged by an Irish army and the surrounding village burnt, the castle held out under the command of a Captain Digsby and was relieved by the Earl. Most of the Scottish settlers and merchants escaped to Scotland before the village was destroyed. General Munro arrived here in 1642 with a large army, some thousand foot soldiers, two troops of cavalry and field guns - he is said to have arrested and imprisoned the Earl in Carrickfergus, ransacked Dunluce and other castle belonging to the Earl as well as burning Glenarm.. The Earl re-occupied Dunluce Castle after 1666 and lived there until his death in 1683. Oliver Plunkett, the Archbishop of Armagh who had at the time been recently canonized, was a visitor during this period and described it as a 'palace washed on all sides by the sea'.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the pic of Burg hohenzollern looks wonderful, this castle is one of my favourites in germany after neuschwanstein.


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

German all the way ;-)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yes . i think the best castles are standing in germany.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Burg Eltz is similar to Segovia`s alcazar


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Ulster, I can't believe that you posted Dunluce over Carrickfergus, especially given the much more colourful history of Carrickfergus, and that it's largely, fully intact.

Carrickfergus, Northern Ireland










Moat anyone?

Rothesay, Isle of Bute, Scotland


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Casa Loma, Toronto, Canada


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few from Denmark

Christiansborg Castle - Home of the Danish Paliament 



















Vallø Castle









Egeskov Castle









Kronborg Castle in Elsinore ( known from Hamlet )









Frederiksborg Castle









Rosenborg Castle









I could post tons of these Danish renaissance/baroque castles, but they all look the same, so to finish off I'll give you The ruins of Hammershus from 1255










It was actually looking pretty good until 1743 when the locals started to use the castleground as a quarry and an almost endless supply of rocks and bricks :sleepy:


Oh and btw I love those German ones :drool:


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

*Medieval Castles of Finland*

Hämeen linna - The Castle of Häme, located in the city of Hämeenlinna. Built in 13th - 14th centuries.









Olavinlinna - St. Olaf's Castle, located in the city of Savonlinna. Built in 15th century. The world's most northern medieval stone castle. Nowadays the castle forms a spectacular stage for the Savonlinna Opera Festival, held annually in the summer.









Turun linna - Turku Castle, located in the city of Turku. Dating from the 1280s. 









Kastelholman linna - Kastelholm Castle, located in the municipality of Sund. The castle was first mentioned in a document in 1388. 









*Suomenlinna fortress* 
Located in Helsinki. UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1991. Built in 18th century.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Some more from Germany

*Burg Cochem * 




*Castle Dyck* 




*Castle Anholt in Isselburg* 




*Castle Moyland near Kalkar* 




*Castle Stolberg* 




*Castle Gudenau in Wachtberg-Villip* 




*Castle Kühlseggen near Weilerswist* 




*Castle Thurandt in Alken* 




*Castle Oberburg in Manderscheid* 




*Castle Bladenhorst in Castrop-Rauxel* 




*Castle Lichtenstein*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Some examples of fortresses in France...

Castle of Haut Koenigsbourg in Alsace:










Castle of Pierrefonds (near Paris):


























The fortified city of Carcassonne:


















The Cathar Castle of Queribus (south of France):










The Cathar Castle of Peyrepertuse (south of France)










The Fortress of Salses (near Perpignan):


























Beynac et Cazenac (Dordogne):


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

More pictures of Neuschwanstein...


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Gotta love Carcassonne! Incredible..


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Medieval Castles of Spain*

*Alcazar of Segovia*

















*Alcazar of Toledo*

















*Alcazar of Seville*

















*Alhambra*

















*Castle Coca*







































*Belmonte Castle*
































*Almansa Castle*

















*Loarre Castle*









*Molina Castle*









*Mota Castle*









*Mombeltran Castle*









*Ponferrada Castle* this was the troll castle in the movie Willow

























*Valencia Castle*









*Almodovar del Rio Castle*
























*Montealegre Castle*

















*Velez Blanco Castle*

















*Calahorra Castle*
















*Guadumar Castle*

















*Manzanares el Real Castle*
































*Penafiel Castle* the ship

























*Trujillo Castle*

















*Medieval Town of Avilas Walls*


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Disney World Castle :colgate:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I also love the German castles.

However, I am surprised no one has posted Windsor Castle, just outside of London. This is the largest inhabited castle in the world.




























The long walk is a 3mile straight path through the enormous "Great Windsor Park" to one of the entrances.



























The town of Windsor itself is not half bad either, and certainly worth a visit if you are having a stay in London.


----------



## kamloon (Aug 8, 2004)

in hong kong


----------



## dynamoultraclean (Nov 2, 2003)

Neuschwanstein is by far the best.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

We have numerous forts in Singapore, but sadly most had been demolished and one fallen into dilapidation and reclaimed by the vegetation.

In the strict sense of 'fort', one was recently uncovered buried below a park.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Some Portuguese Castles*

São Jorge castle Lisbon:
















































Moorish castle in Sintra, Moorish castle in the left Pena castle in the rigth:
































































Sabugal castle:
































Guimarães castle:
































Montalegre castle:
























Bragança castle:
































Penedono castle:
















































Chaves castle (only the ghotic tower remains):


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

redstone said:


> We have numerous forts in Singapore, but sadly most had been demolished and one fallen into dilapidation and reclaimed by the vegetation.
> 
> In the strict sense of 'fort', one was recently uncovered buried below a park.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

where is Castle Coca? it looks very unique.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

in a village call Coca close to Segóvia (Spain), Segóvia is close to Madrid too...


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

just a small tour from bingen to koblenz on the rhine river (64km)

left riverside

Burg Klopp, Bingen

























Burg Rheinstein, Trechtingshausen

















Burg Reichenstein, Trechtingshausen

















Burg Sooneck, Niederheimbach

















Heimburg, Niederheimbach









Burgruine Fürstenberg, Rheindiebach









Burg Stahleck, Bacharach

























Burgruine Stahlberg, Bacharach









Schönburg, Oberwesel

























Festung Rheinfels, St. Goar

















Kurtrierische Burg, Boppard

















Schloss Stolzenfels, Koblenz

























Alte Burg, Koblenz










right riverside

Boosenburg, Rüdesheim

















Brömserburg, Rüdesheim









Burgruine Ehrenfels, Rüdesheim









Burgruine Nollig, Lorch

















Sauerburg, Tiefenbach (4km away from the riverside)

















Burg Pfalzgrafenstein, Kaub

























Burg Gutenfels, Kaub

















Burg Katz, St. Goarshausen

















Burg Maus, St. Goarshausen

















Burg Reichenberg, Reichenberg (about 4km away from the riverside)

















Burg Liebenstein, Kamp-Bornhofen

















Burg Sterrenberg, Kamp-Bornhofen

















Philippsburg, Braubach

























Marksburg, Braubach

























Martinsburg, Lahnstein

















Burg Lahneck, Lahnstein

























Festung Ehrenbreitstein, Koblenz


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 17, 2006)

Since this thread is full of European-style castles, I'll post a few pics of some castles from Lebanon. Most of them are significantly old, and unfortunately not well preserved, but this thread could use some variety.

-The Sidon Sea Castle, originally built by the Crusaders in the 10th-11th century AD:










the causeway linking the castle to shore:










-The Byblos Castle, again built by the Crusaders in the same era, and is notable for being located in a World Heritage site where you have ruins dating back from 3000 BC till modern times layered one on top of another:










The Saint-Gilles Castle in Tripoli, originally built in the 8th century by the conquering Muslim armies, then significantly enlarged by the Crusaders in the 11th-12th centuries, then further modified by the subsequent rulers of this city. Its present looks dates from a 16th century Ottoman restauration:



















The traditional Islamic-style doorway:










It's surprisingly well preserved on the inside, considering that it has been abandonned for a few centuries now and was used as a military base during the Lebanese war:











-Finally, here's some pics of one the smallest castles in the country, but IMO one of the best designed and which sort of blends-in with its natural surroundings; The Msaylha Castle (built in the 16th century by a local prince):










Still retains its old moat:



















Notice how it's built from the same material as the mountain in the background, and from a distance it's almost invisible against the backdrop of the yellow limestone:


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Prague Castle


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

awesome pictures!!!!!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Chapultepec Castle in Mexico City... 

(The former home of the 2nd Mexican Empire with Maximilian of Habsburg from Austria as Emperor)


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

fantastic that the causeway o links Sidon castle with land :uh: looks an old ghotic bridge :yes:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is a couple from Sweden. 

Skokloster









Uppsala Castle









Gripsholm Castle









Borgholms ruin









Tyresö castle









Kalmar castle









Vadstena castle


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

*Japanese castles*

Castles are not limited to Europe, you know.

Himeji Castle

























Osaka Castle

























Nagoya Castle









Kumamoto Castle

















Hikone Castle









Matsumoto Castle

















Fukuyama Castle









Hiroshima Castle

















Inuyama Castle


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

how about Takeshi's castle?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wasn't Osaka Castle rebuilt after WW2?


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Wasn't Osaka Castle rebuilt after WW2?


It was. Many of them were.
In fact, only 12 castles in Japan survive today: Himeji, Matsumoto, Hikone, Inuyama, Hirosaki, Maruoka, Matsuyama (Okayama), Matsuyama (Ehime), Uwajima, Kochi.

It is incredible that Himeji castle should have survived WW2. The city was completely destroyed, yet there was little damege to the castle.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Japonese castles are gorgeos :drool:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Tokyo's castle, Edo-Jo was the biggest castle ever built.* It consisted of 5 concentric rings of defences around a big central tower designed to trap and confuse attacking armies (even then it was successfully attacked a few times in its history).

Sadly it was burnt to the ground in the American bombing raids of WWII, and the concrete Imperial Palace, much smaller built on its site.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the spliff fairy said:


> *Tokyo's castle, Edo-Jo was the biggest castle ever built.* It consisted of 5 concentric rings of defences around a big central tower designed to trap and confuse attacking armies (even then it was successfully attacked a few times in its history).
> 
> Sadly it was burnt to the ground in the American bombing raids of WWII, and the concrete Imperial Palace, much smaller built on its site.


no maps of the castle before the WWII? :? when it was built the castle?


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Belevedere Castle in Central Pk isn't an actual castle, but it was modeled after one.


----------



## Pendergast (Jan 4, 2006)

Castles in the Maestrazgo region (Spain)

Morella citadel & castle








The gates of Morella








Castle








Alcañiz castle
















Mirambel 








Castellote








Cantavieja








Molina de Aragon (this is not in the Maestrazgo region)


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> *Tokyo's castle, Edo-Jo was the biggest castle ever built.* It consisted of 5 concentric rings of defences around a big central tower designed to trap and confuse attacking armies (even then it was successfully attacked a few times in its history).
> 
> Sadly it was burnt to the ground in the American bombing raids of WWII, and the concrete Imperial Palace, much smaller built on its site.


Not ture. It was burnt down by 1657 Great Meireki Fire, not by WWII bombing.

Edo castle is derived from the base of Edo clan established in the 12th century. After the clan perished, Ota Dokan built a castle there in 1457. Tokugawa Ieyasu, who was shunted to the castle in 1590, won the sovereignty in 1603, and Edo/Tokyo became nation's governmental capital, thus the castle was enlarged to be one of the biggest in the world.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its big with the 5 rings :uh: thanks by the information kay:


----------



## Kanio (Apr 18, 2006)

*Castles of Poland*

Książ





































Malbork, the largest medieval fortress in Europe





































Czocha





































Cracow: Wawel





































Krzyżtopór






































Łańcut




























Ogrodzieniec










Kliczków










Moszna


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Kasbah(Castle) Ait Benhaddou...


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Castles and fortifications of Bosnia - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627111

And the whole Alpe Adria region - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608591


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Some of my personal favorites in the UK:

Stirling:










Alnwick, ancient seat of the Percys:










Powis:










Cawdor:










And of course, Edinbourough:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Some amazing castles here. My favorites are the German, French and Japanese...Please keep posting


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

crossbowman said:


> The German ones are unbeatable at this kind of structures!
> 
> So LOTR-esque... :scouserd:


I'd question whether there actually castles, to me there 19th century houses designed to look castle like.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

MoreOrLess said:


> I'd question whether there actually castles, to me there 19th century houses designed to look castle like.


Huh? That's a joke right?


----------



## mitchikoi (Aug 8, 2006)

Great thread!!!
those german castles are the best! IMO...
gotta love Carcassonne too! i've been there and i like it alot, bit touristy though...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Thought Carcassonne was board game:lol:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

MoreOrLess said:


> I'd question whether there actually castles, to me there 19th century houses designed to look castle like.


Certainly, there are many fine 19th century castellated structures, and (in the case of the UK and France, for example) there are many instances where ancient seats were modified to make them more habitable in later periods. 

As to 19th century recreations, Ludwig II's Wagnerian Neuschwanstein and the Rothschild De Haar castle (which contains some original fabric, btw) are good examples.


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

More shots of castillo de chapultepec-chapultepec castle
Also its the only true castle in all of the Americas.
O and its right in the middle of Mexico city also :lol:


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Mehrangarh Fort, Jodhpur city in Rajasthan


----------



## wonwiin (Jan 12, 2008)

MoreOrLess said:


> I'd question whether there actually castles, to me there 19th century houses designed to look castle like.


In the 19th century many castle ruins in Germany where renovated into a romantic image of medieval castles. But the core most of the time was a real castle. Also many castles as active seats of power where renovated time over time in the most fashionable style of the days. Also historically Germany was divided into hundreds of duke, count, whatever-doms. You will find a castle, palace, cloister almost on every hill.

I think you will not find that many castles in Germany or in the whole of Europe built in the 19th century.

And some more castles:

Somewhere in Ireland:









El Escorial near Madrid, Spain:









The Marienfeste in Würzburg, Germany:









Alhambra in Granada, Spain:


----------



## apple (Dec 29, 2006)

Paper Ninja said:


> Mehrangarh Fort, Jodhpur city in Rajasthan


That's the kind of castle I'll go to war with.


----------



## LandOfGreenGinger (Apr 30, 2006)

*English Castles*

*Some English Castles *

Windsor









Bodiam









Arundel









Alnwick









Bamburgh









Herstmonceux









Leeds









Raby









St Michaels Mount









Tattershall









Tower of London









Warwick









Dover


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Never heard of St Michaels Mount before. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## scukaf (May 3, 2007)

Some of the Croatian castles:

Veliki Tabor XII century:











Trakoscan XIII century:











Medvedgrad XIII century:











Stari Grad Ozalj XIII century:











Bezanec XVII century:











Hilleprand-Mailath XX century:











Kula Nehaj XVI century:


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

Some of the Ukrainian castles:
Hotyn

Kamianets' Podil'sky



More:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599053


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

ØlandDK said:


> Never heard of St Michaels Mount before. Thanks for the pic.





LandOfGreenGinger said:


> *Some English Castles *
> 
> St Michaels Mount


that's because it is french and not english


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
It's not the same "castle" as Mont Saint Michel vs. St Michael's Mount


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

*"Old" Fort Niagara, Youngstown, New York, USA*

The history of Old Fort Niagara spans more than 300 years. The French established the first post here, Fort Conti, in 1679. Its successor, Fort Denonville (1687-88) was equally short lived. In 1726 France finally erected a permanent fortification with the construction of the impressive "French Castle." Britain gained control of Fort Niagara in 1759, during the French & Indian War, after a nineteen-day seige. The British held the post throughout the American Revolution but were forced, by treaty, to yield it to the United States in 1796. Fort Niagara was recaptured by the British in 1813. It was ceded to the United States a second time in 1815 at the end of the War of 1812.

This was Fort Niagara's last armed conflict, and it thereafter served as a peaceful border post. The garrison expanded beyond the walls following the Civil War. Fort Niagara was a barracks and training station for American soldiers throughout both World Wars. The last army units were withdrawn in 1963. Today, the U.S. Coast Guard represents the only military presence on the site.



































"French Castle" in the fort.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Biltmore, Asheville N.C. USA
Former summer home of the Vanderbilts, built in 1895









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joebudzynski/500973339/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boback/888806691/


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Gillete Castle, Connecticut U.S.A.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/randmkaos/2264204154/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/randmkaos/2263415359/in/photostream/


Hearst Castle, California U.S.A.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameravox/393400587/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/shysak/163824800/


White Castle, U.S.A.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hfan/12734224/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifeontheedge/720706072/


----------



## Posener (Jun 24, 2006)

Imperial Castle in Poznań built in 1910
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_Castle_in_Poznań



















View from the back:



























And that's how it looked like before IIWW









There are also remains of Royal Castle from 13th century ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Castle,_Poznań ) and a Palace from 10th century.

Besides, Poznań had one of the biggest fortification system in Europe in 19th century.


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Fort Knox










Treasure!


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Hradcany Castle, Prague


















History
The history of the castle stretches back to the 9th century (870). The first walled building was the church of Our Lady. The Basilica of Saint George and the Basilica of St. Vitus were founded in the first half of the 10th century. The first convent in Bohemia was founded in the castle, next to the church of St. George. A Romanesque palace was erected here during the 12th century. In the 14th century, under the reign of Charles IV the royal palace was rebuilt in Gothic style and the castle fortifications were strengthened. In place of rotunda and basilica of St. Vitus began building of a vast Gothic church, that have been completed almost six centuries later. During the Hussite Wars and the following decades the Castle was not inhabited. In 1485 King Ladislaus II Jagello begins to rebuild the castle. The massive Vladislav Hall (built by Benedikt Rejt) was added to the Royal Palace. Then were also built new defence towers on the northern side of the castle. A big fire of 1541 destroyed large parts of the castle. Under Habsburgs some new buildings in renaissance style appeared here. Ferdinand I built Belvedere, summer palace for his wife Anne. Rudolph II used Prague Castle as his main residence. He founded the northern wing of the palace, with the Spanish Hall, where his precious artistic collections were exhibited. Second Prague defenestration in 1618 began the Bohemian Revolt. During the subsequent wars the Castle was damaged and dilapidated. Many works from the collection of Rudolph II were looted by Swedes in 1648, in the course of the Thirty Years' War. The last major rebuilding of the castle was carried out by Queen Maria Theresa in the second half of the 18th century. Ferdinand V after abdication in 1848 chose Prague Castle as his home.

In 1918 the castle became the seat of the president of the new Czechoslovak Republic. The New Royal Palace and the gardens were renovated by Slovenian architect Jože Plečnik. Renovations continued in 1936 under Plečnik's successor Pavel Janák.

During the Nazi occupation of Czechoslovakia during World War II, Prague Castle became the headquarters of Reinhard Heydrich, the "Reich Protector of Bohemia and Moravia". It is said that he placed the Bohemian crown on his head, believing himself to be a great king; old legends say that a usurper who places the crown on his head is doomed to die within a year.[2] Less than a year after assuming power, Heydrich was assassinated.

After the liberation of Czechoslovakia, it housed the offices of the communist Czechoslovak government. During the Velvet Revolution, Alexander Dubček, the leader of Czechoslovakia during the Prague Spring, appeared on a balcony overlooking Wenceslas Square to hear throngs of protesters below shouting "Dubček to the castle!" As they pushed for him to take his seat as president of the country at Prague Castle, he embraced the crowd as a symbol of democratic freedom.

After Czechoslovakia split into the Czech Republic and Slovakia, the castle became the seat of the Head of State of the new Czech Republic. Similar to what Masaryk did with Plečnik, president Václav Havel commissionned Bořek Šípek to be the architect of post-communism Prague Castle's necessary improvements in particular of the facelift of the Castle's Gallery of paintings.


----------



## wonwiin (Jan 12, 2008)

Did they not throw people out of the windows of the castle from time to time? Kind of a time honored tradition or so?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Moscow Kremlin




























Kazan Kremlin



















Kolomna Kremlin (remains)










Novgorod Kremiln



















Solovetsky Monastery



















Pskov Kremlin










Rostov Kremlin










Tobolsk Kremlin










Nizhniy Novgorod Kremlin










Tula Kremlin


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

*Serbia's castles*
*
Belgrade*





































*Smederevo*













































*
Golubac *





































*Maglic*


















*
Bosnia*

Doboj














































*Srebrenik
*





































*Vranduk*




























Jajce


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Some Scottish castles...
Glamis Castle ( reputed to be the most haunted building in the world )..









Dunnottar Castle..( this castle inspired Bram Stoker to write 'Dracula' )









Linlithgow Palace ( included because it's about 10 miles from my home )









Inverary Castle









Eilean Donan Castle...( the star of many movies..such as 'Highlander' )









Skibo Castle ( where Madonna was married..)









Balmoral ( the Queen's 'hunting lodge' )









Stirling Castle..









Urquhart Castle ( looking out over the mysterious Loch Ness )









Fyvie Castle









..and of course..Edinburgh Castle.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Edit: Posted palaces...wrong thread. Where's the palaces around the world thread?


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*El Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas in Cartagena de Indias, Colombia.*


----------

